# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  New and like everyone sad and scared

## Ljay

The last 6 months of my life have been crazy. Mid June my healthy 59 yo brother unexpectedly dies. Two weeks later I am on my final house hunting trip in another state. 30 days later in Aug I move.  sept new stylist over processes my hair, in Oct I am robbed and a few non replaceable family mementos stolen, November, someone hit my car and left in a parking lot, and I get a terrible case of Bronchitis and sinusitis and am put on 2000mg of penicillin for 10 days, and my workload has tripled at work!  Late Sept and for the next 6 weeks I am finding hunks of hair in the shower.  now I have a bald spot behind my bangs through the mid part of my scalp.  COuld not get into a doctor but did get in to see a NP. She is certain it's due to stress and male pattern hair loss. DOes that much hair loss happen that fast???  I had blood work done and find out something, not sure what next week and a biopsy. NP was very confident its male pattern hair loss and Hair won't grow back.  I am 52 and wondering if it all happens so fast I am so sad.  Not sure if the blood work is even helpful.  Thanks for listening, I know everyone here is suffering .

----------


## baldbrah369

male or female?

----------


## Ljay

> male or female?


 I am a female.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

If it's big chunks falling out over a short period then it's probably not what most of us have.

----------


## Shera

It sounds to me more like stress related as it seems that you have had some rotten luck over the last few months.

You should try to take things easy, re-address things in your life, maybe make a few lifestyle changes for the better. 

Losing hair through excessive stress is usually only temporary so hopefully once you get yourself sorted it should grow back over time. 

As for male pattern baldness, this would in my experience only happen if you are taking a male replacement hormone which is unlikely.....I think.

I wish you all the best.

----------

